# Good Boy Oak Aged - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/7/17)

Our stock of the much anticipated Good Boy Aged Reserve has arrived. This stuff is off the charts!! Well done to Mr Wiener Vapes 






*This is Good Boy even Gooder!

We took our classic RY4 and aged it in French Oak barrels for 3 months.

This is still your favorite Good Boy, but smoother with a hint of the oak barrels it's been housed in and the tobacco notes drifting to the top. 

Let Good Boy Oak Aged be Your reward!

GET YOUR BOTTLE WHILE STOCKS LAST!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/limited-good-boy-oak-reserve*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

This just sounds so amazing. Gives it an air of sophistication and elegance. Nice touch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/7/17)

Getting the day started with something GOOD. Have a killer day peeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

